# Colchester Chipmaster Info Page



## samthedog (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello gents (and ladies). I have put all the info I have managed to scrape together regarding the Colchester Chipmaster and put it up on my blog:

http://wanderingaxeman.blogspot.no/2013/03/colchester-chipmaster-oils-instruction.html

I didn't want to risk doing all that work on the forum as I can save as I go on the blog page which is safer. You should be able to find much of the info you need to make life a little easier. I have included online manuals, lubrication data and wiring info.

Paul.


----------



## roverguy (Mar 27, 2013)

samthedog said:


> Hello gents (and ladies). I have put all the info I have managed to scrape together regarding the Colchester Chipmaster and put it up on my blog:
> 
> http://wanderingaxeman.blogspot.no/2013/03/colchester-chipmaster-oils-instruction.html
> 
> ...





Many thanks Paul ..........I was moving my Chipmaster a few weeks ago, and it toppled over, the carriage hand wheel broke and the variator speed wheel bent too ..Mike in Australia  

Chippy 1964


----------



## samthedog (Mar 28, 2013)

G'day Mike. I was replying to you on the Colchester Yahoo group (same Paul - small world eh?). Can I assume it toppled while you were trying to get it off the pallet? I was thinking about your situation after I read it and could see the issue unfold as I am removing mine from the pallet and am afraid about the same thing happening to me.

Let me know if you find the info handy. I will also be posting up info regarding making new way wipers as well since originals are rarer than an honest politician.

Paul.


----------

